# redphones?



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

just put your buds into the pocket. 

My bro has them and his happy (redphones), but says the sound quality isn't that great. I never heard them, so I don't know.


----------



## volboy23 (Nov 30, 2010)

I think if you aren't worried about sound quality then you will be fine. I bought a pair and tried them and the sound quality is not good so I'm going to take them back. I'd rather have my earbuds in and use those.


----------

